# Half Life 2, on multiple computers



## kainy (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

I bought half life 2, about two weeks ago, and I installed it on my parents computer. I recently was given a new computer, and its in my bedroom. Is it possible to install HL2 on multiple computers?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Sure, Why not?.. Allthough ony one can be played at a time.. Since it logs into Steam, it will only allow one to log in.

That's what I understand any way.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You will just have to download Steam on the new computer, log in with your username and download whatever games you want to use.

But as Super-D said, you can only play it on one computer at a time unless you purchase another copy of the game.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

how much does that want to suck? No CS-Source lan parties...


----------



## kainy (Jun 30, 2005)

Kramer55 said:


> You will just have to download Steam on the new computer, log in with your username and download whatever games you want to use.
> 
> But as Super-D said, you can only play it on one computer at a time unless you purchase another copy of the game.


I tried that, and it worked great, thanks guys. I really do wish CSS could be used as a LAN game.


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

kainy said:


> I tried that, and it worked great, thanks guys. I really do wish CSS could be used as a LAN game.


It can be used as a LAN game. All you do is hit Create Server and get on your other account and join the LAN server. Me and my friend used to do it all the time.
You only need one copy.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Are you serious Tom? You can have two people login to the same account and play LAN?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

people have individual accounts for a reason. if you could share accounts, then there should only be one steam account for everyone right? keep dreamin. 

if you give out your info, sone someone starts using it, then you wont be able to. its one at a time. tell your friends to get their own accounts and you can then have all the lan parties your little hearts desire.

//what tom meant is that you can create your own server on your computer and have all your friends (on their own accounts) join your own server.


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

oh.. so you still need multiple copies of the game then? That blows.


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> //what tom meant is that you can create your own server on your computer and have all your friends (on their own accounts) join your own server.


No, Tom meant what he said, try it for yourself. It'll let you join a local game on the same account.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i misunderstood. apologies.


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

in3rt!a said:


> i misunderstood. apologies.


Someone try this out please. I don't have a computer taht can do it right now. in3rt!a, you can point and laugh at me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can.

EDIT: They may have released a patch or something to stop it, but I remember playing on LAN with CS:S on one account.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Tomtheman70 said:


> Someone try this out please. I don't have a computer taht can do it right now. in3rt!a, you can point and laugh at me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can.
> 
> EDIT: They may have released a patch or something to stop it, but I remember playing on LAN with CS:S on one account.


i wouldnt _point_ and laugh... just laugh 

im not up for testing it right now, maybe i will later. technically it _shouldnt_ be possible though. but i dunno.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it was possible before Steam (CS 1.5) but after that, I believe you need a separate username for each (how else would you log into Steam?)


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

Kramer55 said:


> I think it was possible before Steam (CS 1.5) but after that, I believe you need a separate username for each (how else would you log into Steam?)


It is possible to log into the same STEAM account. Then just have your friend open us CS:S have him create a server 'create game' then sign into his account, then open CS:S on the same account and join the LAN game.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well... (A hush falls...) I have heard of .......... Non Steam servers.... 
For, shal we say, the not so up and up, of game owners who wish to play... 

I didn't play online, so any of that I don't know about, but I did read that, "you" could join or make Non Steam servers..

Also I read that CS will work for LAN games even if your not using the steam account..

Don't know if you need a "crack" for that... And if so.. The talk stop's here.
Can't help in finding one, sorry.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

cool thing about steam is thats all you need.... you dont even need the physical disc, all you need to buy is the key, goto EBgames and find a HL1 in the used section, enter the key in steam and youll have access to every HL1 mod out there, and itll just download everything to your PC, no Discs.

I really hope that LAN thing is true, i may try that one day... localy, muiltiple logins to one account should be aloud.


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

Soiled said:


> I really hope that LAN thing is true, i may try that one day... localy, muiltiple logins to one account should be aloud.


Well, for christs sake, someone please try it then! It should work because you're going through the STEAM protected servers, you're on your own server and VALVe isn't going to notice that you are playing on 1 server with 2 accounts because no one else in the world can see that LAN game except people on the LAN.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

and how bad of a cash grab would it be to make you have to purchase more copies...

but i think it makes sense, that since its a local game... them vALVE servers wont pickem up, & there for cant prevent you from LAN'in like 20 machines on one account, aslong as none of the machines on that single account is playing in a game over the internet youd be ready to roll!


----------

